# Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin [IV] Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: Led Zeppelin
Album: Led Zeppelin [IV]
Year: 1971
Genre(s): Hard Rock

"Misty Mountain Hop", "Going to California" and "When the Levee Breaks" all contain moments that I like. I especially enjoy the major key section of "When the Levee Breaks". The rest of the songs don't really interest me, so I can't say I like the album overall.

2/5 - Dislike


----------

